# welcher ist euer lieblings Rahmen???



## marcus2004 (20. August 2003)

ich find ja den echo urban schon mal richtig geil,und nun wollte ich ma wissen welchen frame ihr so richtig hammer findet!!!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. August 2003)

trialtech Hyper 26"  


der Urban ist auch cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (20. August 2003)

Na meinen den Richi


----------



## marcus2004 (20. August 2003)

haste mal ein foto von deim bike oder nur vom rahmen???


----------



## mtb-trialer (20. August 2003)

wenn du nen "gold*******sel" zuhause stehen hast dann ist das xtp von koxx die aller beste und beste und beste wahl!°


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. August 2003)

ist in irgendeinem thread hier im forum... suchmal nach gonzos bike oder ronnys bite oderso im trialforum...


----------



## marcus2004 (20. August 2003)

hab eben gelesen dein altes devil liegt rum. wie issen der zustand von dem???


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. August 2003)

der ist echt gut, aber das ist ja nur ein rahmen mit gabel


----------



## marcus2004 (20. August 2003)

wieviel willsten ungefähr haben???ps: haste ma schnell ein paar daten


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. August 2003)

Steht alles in dem Thread wo du auch schonmal gefragt hast ob er noch da ist aber ich dachte du wolltst ihn nicht wiels nur Rahmen und Gabel war und kein komplettes Bike...


----------



## billi (20. August 2003)

GT zaskar , wurde ja net nach trial bikes gefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (20. August 2003)

Ahso... der Thread heist "Verkaufe"


----------



## marcus2004 (20. August 2003)

lass un smorgen noch ma reden


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. August 2003)

guck doch einfach in den Verkaufe Thread, da steht echt alles!"!!!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. August 2003)

Bilder von Ronny seinem blauen Devil mit der Fatty sind übrigens gleich auf der 1. Seite von der Bike Galerie...


----------



## aramis (20. August 2003)

Na los Chris, sag schon! Was ist denn DEIN Lieblingsrahmen?!


----------



## biker ben (20. August 2003)

meiner is das einzig wahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (20. August 2003)

Von mir bekommt der Crescent  mal die fetten stylepunkte ab.


----------



## biketrialer (21. August 2003)

genau ich sach nur crescent   
toto


----------



## Kohlwheelz (21. August 2003)

Mein lieblingsrahmen vom Style und allem so is eindeutig der Pace...


----------



## tommytrialer (21. August 2003)

trialtech 20° hyper xxl

bzw alle hoffmannrahmen


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. August 2003)

Jo voner optic her is echt pace eines der geilsten! Aber Geometrie ist halt eine der schlechtesten


----------



## aramis (21. August 2003)

Da muss ich mich R&T anschließen: Crescent.


----------



## elhefe (21. August 2003)

Der Woodman...


----------



## joines (21. August 2003)

n pashley 
(vor allem dieser prototyp da!!)


----------



## DH-dooom (7. September 2003)

der CMP Helldancer sieht doch mal super geil aus, siehe u.a Bike-workshop 02'


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. September 2003)

Is doch aber kein Trialrahmen oder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-dooom (7. September 2003)

Trail/DS kommt eher hin aber die geometrie ist echt für Trail ideal, extrem gute beinfreiheit weil das oberrohr krass steil ist

MFG Julian


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. September 2003)

Hats du überhaupt ne ahnung von Trial?  Es kommt nicht nur darauf an sondern auch noch auf die Kettenstrebenlänge und damit das Innenlager auf 0 Hängt... n Langes oberrohr haben einige Ds Rahmen.


----------



## King Loui (7. September 2003)

mein lieblingsrahmen ist eigentlich der zebdi. hab mich aber für den levelboss entschieden, da ich anfangen will tuniere zu fahren.


----------



## tobsen (7. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von King Loui _
> *mein lieblingsrahmen ist eigentlich der zebdi. hab mich aber für den levelboss entschieden, da ich anfangen will tuniere zu fahren. *



..mit dem zebdi isses ja ein ding der unmöglichkeit, an "turnieren" teilzunehmen  

tobi


----------



## King Loui (7. September 2003)

ist es nicht, aber man wird mit dem kurzen radstand wohl öfters den rockring benutzen müssen, als mit einem langen koxx. außerdem hätte ich den rahmen im ausland bestellen müssen, was mit der garantie sicherlich probleme gegeben hätte.


----------



## aramis (7. September 2003)

@DH-dooom: Ähm, das Helldancer ist, wie du schon sagtest ein DS/Trail-Bike aber kein Trialbike.


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. November 2004)

Koxx XTP


----------



## Monty98 (13. November 2004)

Onza T-Pro 


@Trialmaniax: wo hastn den thread wieder ausgegraben ??


----------



## Mac Gyver (13. November 2004)

Ich sach ma Python 2005...ihr habt immer so extravagante marken und rahmen  ..ich bin da mehr für stilevolle ZOO oder ECHO.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial infected (14. November 2004)

also ich kann meine begeisterung für den BT Raven 5.0 kaum in grenzen halten!   und da ich ihn besitze weiß ich auch das er sich extrem geil fährt!!!


----------



## trail-kob (14. November 2004)

Trial infected schrieb:
			
		

> also ich kann meine begeisterung für den BT Raven 5.0 kaum in grenzen halten!   und da ich ihn besitze weiß ich auch das er sich extrem geil fährt!!!





gaynau ... der is hammerst


----------



## AcaPulco (14. November 2004)

Zoo! Pitbull 05


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (14. November 2004)

sers,

meiner ist der ZOO! Python 2005  

Jan


----------



## locdog (18. November 2004)

da konnt ihr euch aber auch auf's nachste Jahr freuen denn da kommt der BT6,0


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (21. November 2004)

steh halt aufs trialtech 20 wie 26"
is halt schlicht, leicht, stilvoll ,wb orientiert........
mal sehn was bis 2005 saarbrücken noch fertig wird ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. November 2004)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> steh halt aufs trialtech 20 wie 26"
> is halt schlicht, leicht, stilvoll ,wb orientiert........


da kann ich mich nur anschließen......


----------



## ph1L (21. November 2004)

jo von der optik her übertrifft das 20 Zoll Hoffmann "long"
echt fast alles...
naja das ros xtp is auch sehr cool


----------



## aramis (21. November 2004)

Is der Pitbull 05 schon draußen? Und wann kommt der Raven 6.0 raus?


----------



## khmer (24. November 2004)

cannondale gemini oder nen alutech trial-.....der rest is eh viel zu lang.wer braucht schon nen tandem.....????will ja nich zusammen mit jemanden auf einem rad trialen....


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (25. November 2004)

coustellier


----------



## cycophilipp (25. November 2004)

Monty Hydra 25"


----------



## Hopserhäsle (25. November 2004)

schaut mal des RUTHLESS Bike an, is ja krass oder ? Ich kannte es auf jeden Fall noch nicht, vielleicht der ein oder andere, aber ich musste das jetzt rein posten!
RUTHLESS
Irgendwie isses geil, aber ist oder sieht zumindest sehr schwer aus !?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (25. November 2004)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> schaut mal des RUTHLESS Bike an, is ja krass oder ? Ich kannte es auf jeden Fall noch nicht, vielleicht der ein oder andere, aber ich musste das jetzt rein posten!
> RUTHLESS
> Irgendwie isses geil, aber ist oder sieht zumindest sehr schwer aus !?



boa ey, wie krass!!!!   

Jan


----------



## Hopserhäsle (26. November 2004)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> boa ey, wie krass!!!!
> 
> Jan


ja kannst du laut sagen!  An Steifigkeit wirds bei dem Rahmen nicht liegen oder ?   Würde das schon mal gern Probefahren ! Naja


----------



## ph1L (26. November 2004)

das Ding kann sich so schwammig anfühlen als obs aus Pappe is oder das Gegenteil.
Kommt ja echt auf die "Box Wandstärke" an.
Aber ovale Rohre geben da doch normalerweise deutlich mehr Steifigkeit.

-Zum Bild: Das Ding ist schon ziemlich alt aber die Idee mit der hinteren Disc hat schon was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (27. November 2004)

gibts doch in der motorradszene schon lange.. aussenmontierte bremsscheiben.. is halt hebeltechnisch saugünstig und du hast nicht mehr das problem mit dem spiel der scheibenbremse wenn du auf dem hr stehst.. (beim fahrrad jetzt)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. November 2004)

ja vorallem sobald man nur den kleinsen achter im HR hat, schleift die disc wie sau


----------



## Zerazius (9. März 2005)

hi leutz !!!
ich persönlich finde den BANSHEE SCREAM am geilsten, ich bin einmal auf dem ding gefahren und der hats mir echt angetan....einfach geil das teil


----------



## ChrisKing (9. März 2005)

jaja... der Banshee.. wer kennt ihn nicht.. immer diese newbies die null peil haben und wenn sie "Trial" lesen gleich ma denken "boa da post ich ma was.. trails sind geil.."


----------



## isah (9. März 2005)

wenn hier schon die thread-leichen ausgegraben werden...

ich finde den vinco soo geil, wenn er nicht soo teuer wäre...


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (9. März 2005)

Komisch das auf einma alle den Vinco Rahmen geil finden und jeder den haben muss seitdem Aasen den fährt.


----------



## isah (9. März 2005)

ich finde tra nicht gut, ich find den marc vinco so geil.   

Das vinco gefällt mir seit ich mich nach 26" rahmen schlau gemacht habe, aber 899  für nen rahmen...


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (9. März 2005)

Wenn du groß genug bist hol ihn dir. Ich bin den beim Jan mal probe gehoppt. Stehst richtig geil aufm HR!


----------



## isah (9. März 2005)

kA ob ich groß genug bin, ich bin mit meinem zoo aber voll zufrieden. ( die nächsten 899  die ich zusammenhab investier ich in nen powerbook   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (10. März 2005)

fährt der TRA den Vinco nebenher oder hauptsächlich, weil ich habe bisher nur gesehen, wie er aufm XTP unterwegs ist.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (10. März 2005)

Rulez




Hier ist er noch mit dem 2004er Modell drauf, aber mir solls Recht sein, da ich das ja auch hab!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (11. März 2005)

alter wie kann man nur so fanatisch sein.
der cls hat zwar schon einiges drauf aber die meisten von euch kommen vor lauter andere fahrer anhimmeln garnet zum fahren.
(oder die sind alle arbeitslos)
nee aber da wär mir die zeit zu schad um andere mit lobeshymnen über irgenwelche übertrialer vollzumüllen.

lernt lieber selbst krasse action zu machen wie der marco G. porno maxe ......

SEBO


----------



## sebi-online88 (11. März 2005)

Da muss ich dir echt mal recht geben Sebo! jemanden toll finden ist ja ok aber anhimmmeln grenzt ja schon fast an Boygroup-fan gehabe.....


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. März 2005)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> alter wie kann man nur so fanatisch sein.
> der cls hat zwar schon einiges drauf aber die meisten von euch kommen vor lauter andere fahrer anhimmeln garnet zum fahren.
> (oder die sind alle arbeitslos)
> nee aber da wär mir die zeit zu schad um andere mit lobeshymnen über irgenwelche übertrialer vollzumüllen.
> ...



sers,

da muss ich dir auch recht geben. ich persönlich finde den cls auch krass (ist auch mein favorit), aber es gibt auch viele andere fahrer, die es voll drauf haben. ich finde es auch voll krass, wie es zum beispiel du, der max und der marco drauf haben, oda der benito, vincent und tra, um nur nen paar zu nennen.   

Jan


----------



## tobsen (11. März 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> die nächsten 899  die ich zusammenhab investier ich in nen powerbook



Ahh, gute wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (11. März 2005)

dieser hier von dem netten kollegen!  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7141103368&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (11. März 2005)

Also ich würde mir nie ein beispiel an Tra oder Cls nehmen..ich find das sind schranzer...ein Hermance, Caisso oder Coustellier...die habens bis aufs feinste raus, da können die Schranz-grob-motoriker nicht mithalten.


----------



## ph1L (11. März 2005)

ja da kann ich robi und sebo nur rechtgeben...

sich auf ne marke oder bestimmte fahrer zu "versteifen" bringts net so...
Wir sind ja noch jung das können wir doch (bald) genau so gut


----------



## konrad (11. März 2005)

na nu muss i auch mal was sagen-der V. hermance is nich wirklich der smootheste fahrer-da gibts doch ein vid,wo er doch tatsächlich versucht mit seiner langen bude nen bunnyhop zu ziehen und schmeißt sein bike da einige male gut durch die gegend und gegen den fels.wenn seine aktionen klappen,dann siehts sehr smooth aus,aber die szenen,die da aus dem vid rausgeschnitten werden,sind dann übelstes geschranze.
@robi:du hast ihn ja schon öfters bei wettkämpfen gesehen und da kanns ja sein,dass er sauber fährt,weils um die punkte geht....aber wenn er so für sich fährt,denk ich schon,dass manchmal sein übermut mit ihm durchgeht.
außerdem find ich,das der TRA viel an seinem fahrstil verbessert hat-wenn man sich ältere vids von ihm anschaut sieht man den unterschied sofort.früher hat er immer nur HR gemacht und alle höhen irgendwie hochgeschranzt-jetzt dagegen sieht das doch schon sehr kultiviert aus,wie er tippt und die sachen übers VR


----------

